# Arthroscopic Repair of AC Joint Separation



## cwilson3333 (Aug 19, 2012)

What is the arthroscopic code for repair pf an AC joint separation?

Operative Note procedure says: Repair of AC Separation

First paragraph of op note says a posterior portal was made and arthroscope placed in GH joint from posterior portal. An anterior portal made under direct vision in rotator cuff interval. It was lateral-anterior.  A cannula was placed; shoulder examined, rotator cuff and biceps found to be intact, etc. etc.

Next paragraphy starts, "having done this, a guide was placed through medial portal and guidepin placed through clavicle about 35 mm from tip.....Having done this nitinol wire placed down and out through anterolateral portal........
The TightRope by Arthrex was then placed.........

Am I correct in that this procedure was indeed done arthroscopically? and
again not sure about CPT code.

Tnx
CW


----------



## bwolfe1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Arthroscopic procedure - unlisted code 29999 and attach report


----------



## nyyankees (Aug 20, 2012)

bwolfe1 said:


> Arthroscopic procedure - unlisted code 29999 and attach report



compare to 23550


----------

